# How to make cookie sizes standard? help!



## buttercup56 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi guys! Need some help on this..I love baking oatmeal-raisin cookies and one thing I am having difficuty with is trying to make them as round as possible and of the same size. The recipe said drop by "rounded tablespoonful" but if I do that, the cookies never come up with the same sizes:look: Please.. any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## short st. cakes (Jan 29, 2007)

Use ice cream scoops... they make them in a variety of sizes. you can scoop out the dough and pack it evenly in the scoop, then when you scoop it onto the pan, the cookies are exactly the same weight/size and perfectly rounded.


----------



## buttercup56 (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks a lot! i will definitely try that Ü


----------

